# Opening Day Thread



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I made it in to the woods at 8:45 am. As I am sitting in my car getting my gear ready a guy comes down the two tracks slows down to have a look he drives about another 80 yards and parks. He jumps out of his truck grabs his gun (no dog) and starts hunting the area around my car. I waited a few minutes for him to move off into the woods then got out and following my GPS and the dog I headed up the road to my first honey hole about 50 yards from the car turned into the woods and within 30 to 40 yards we had our first flush. It was a multi bird flush with 3 to 4 birds. I could not see to take a shot just too many leaves. The dog and I moved into an area of less cover but after a short while not finding any birds we moved back into the heavier cover. Again we flush two more birds and again no clear shot. We had a total of 7 flushes, all but one were multi bird. The single bird flush I was able to take the bird as it was trying to fly up and out of the heavy cover. I had to end my hunt at 10:30am since I have service calls to do today. I feel very lucky to have places to hunt like that 20 minutes from my house. Hope you guys have good luck but more than that I hope you have fun watching your dogs work. I know Brandy was a little crazy today. I could tell she was having a great time. I have to add we did have a rabbit flush too. Out of the corner of my eye I see something on the ground running at me. Brandy sent it right past me made me jump a little.:lol:


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

What a great opening day 37 degrees on the way to the woods. 6 Grouse found 5 pointed, 14 woodcock found 12 pointed. Chloe had a great morning her best performance yet! I was 2-3 on grouse and my chicken eating brother was 0-3. It was beautiful out there. The grouse were in a little more open ground then expected. The woodcock were in pretty traditional cuttings. I'm a little concerned because I haven't found a brood yet. Even in the training run. Seem to be finding a fair amount of single grouse though. 

Here is the second bird of the day









This is how one grouse got away. Dinking around getting a picture + my brother can't shoot worthy a darn. He must like chicken.









one of the woodcock points









Get in the woods guys & gals. Its a great time of the year.


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

midwestfisherman said:


> Someone piss in your cheerios? Guys who do that job earn every penny they make! What an ******!




One hour - 1 point & flush ----too many leaves & trees to shoot.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

We got out at about 8am, light frost in these parts. Went to my favorite grouse spot, and didn't find but one grouse, but located 11 WC. Schatzie was a little wound up this am, but did work the grouse the way I wanted. But the cover is so thick, I did a "hail mary" in the leaves for her sake. She was sure I hit it, so I let her hunt dead for awhile.--Ya never know.

We were out about 2.5 hours. Going to take a break and head out tonight. Beautiful day today.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks like Chloe is really putting it together this year. Awesome!

I snuck out for a couple hours before work this morning. One measly woodcock pointed. Actually, not too bad for as far South as I was hunting. Grouse are right up there with sasquatch down here.:lol: Really just looking for exercise for the dog.

Pulling out for MT in the morning. Talk to ya'll in 10 days. Save some for me when I get back.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

spice64 said:


> Not realy the place to brag about all the CASH your Getting for running the overtime scheme is it? buy the way I dont want to know about how often You dont work either. Pretty tacky letting the people who pay your checks know just how little You really do.


Seriously?

Have you bothered to think that some of the overtime that guys like him are putting in is due to CUTBACKS imposed as a result of the economy?

Firefighters and cops earn every dime and every minute of butt time they get.

I might have my disagreements with Firemedic over things here, but if you or I were to have a heart attack or house fire at 3:00 AM and it was in the area he works he'd still answer the call and take care of us regardless.

There are some lines you just don't cross.

Sorry for taking the thread off topic.

Good luck to everyone out there and BE SAFE.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Hit the trails a little after 7:20 this morning...sure was chilly!

My favorite spots were void of berries, and void of birds:sad:

Hit up a few other spots and had a little bit of luck.

In total 6 grouse, 4 solid points two flushes prior to point....no shots due to cover thickness.

Lost count of woodies pointed, at least 25---could of been as many as 30. Was great as they were all in an area of about 80 to 100 acres. So in 10 days when woodies are in season my brittany is dialed in on them.

I was lucky to bag an odd thing........a female English Pointer. Dog was lost and roaming the area for a good hour prior to us loading up and seeing it and being able to coax her in. Located the owner they intend to come pick her up tonight.

Im gonna hit some covers closer to home this evening and see if we can bag a bird for dinner.............pics to follow.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Of course work got in the way of me going north. So, I get a phone call at 6:35 this morning and it's my friend Chamookman. So I answer the phone with my cursory flaming comment for him. Then he tells me he's on the side of M-33 in Fairview having just collected his first ever "Chrome Venison".:SHOCKED: He waited for the State Troopers to make a report and he donated the deer. Apparently it only got the grill and bent the bumper on his 2010 Z-71.:yikes::rant: He did continue north to our Grouse Covers, the truck is wrinkled, but so is he. Just waiting to hear how he did on the birds.:evilsmile FRANK


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the play-by-plays guys. It just makes it that much more exciting for tomorrow morning to come. But according to Accuweather, looks like we may be hunting in the rain. Now let's see some pics!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Tough going today.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Looking forward to cooking up these with the birds this year. Picked them in the spring and dried every one in anticipation of the big cookout this fall.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

kek25 said:


> Looking forward to cooking up these with the birds this year. Picked them in the spring and dried every one in anticipation of the big cookout this fall.


 
Very nice!

What time's dinner?


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

hunted from 11-2. We flew 18-19 birds, mostly singles. Did bust one covey of 5, they escaped unscathed. 

We killed 3 grouse. Zero woodcock encountered.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

kek25 said:


> Tough going today.


Wow, I can't believe you drove up to Lustre to hunt. That pic is just how I remember M-202 and 18 to be. Brings back memories about all the birds we found up there. Is the parking area just past the northeast corner of the intersection still messed up with all the busted glass? I know, who cares... way too many birds there to care about broken glass. Thanks for posting the pics and get back out there tomorrow. Nothing like hunting bonified honey holes on the opener


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Good day today. Hunted hard. Moved 23 grouse and 12 woodcock. Shot my opening day limit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hunted from 9:30 till 1:30. First point was a covey of about 9 birds no shots. Missed the first bird of the season then killed the next five birds that I shot at for my first ever limit. Seen around 25 birds today looks like its going to be a good year. No woodcock but I wasn't looking for them.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> Wow, I can't believe you drove up to Lustre to hunt. That pic is just how I remember M-202 and 18 to be. Brings back memories about all the birds we found up there. Is the parking area just past the northeast corner of the intersection still messed up with all the busted glass? I know, who cares... way too many birds there to care about broken glass. Thanks for posting the pics and get back out there tomorrow. Nothing like hunting bonified honey holes on the opener


 
The broken glass in the parking lot just makes it more challenging for the dogs, Mike. Otherwise, getting those birds would be too easy.:lol:

Sounds like you've got a visitor on the way. Make sure to post some photos. Good luck, guys.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Getting to My spot a little late because of the Deer "incident" :rant:. Ended up with 5 flushes (no Doodles). No shots taken, only saw one of the Birds for a nano second. LOTs of leaves - but I guess that goes with early season. Must have been a good Spring for Turkeys, saw about a Bazillion in My travels today. C-man


----------



## snappersnatcher (Sep 9, 2008)

wandered around for a cpl hours never moved a bird nor heard a shot:sad:


----------



## John Barkowski (Oct 9, 2008)

RecurveRx said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What time's dinner?


Very nice collection! I have realized that I am AWFUL at finding morels and that I am going to give up, although it does give me an excuse to get out in the woods and away from the homework. 

I won't be out until October so I hope it goes well for everyone


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Learned just how fast the dog could go, when he lost his cool and started chasing birds to god knows where. 
I am sure he learned a few new cuss words.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

RecurveRx said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What time's dinner?


About 6:00 p.m. the last Saturday of the first half of the season. That's when we have our big cookout. 1" thick ribeye steaks cooked on the charcoal grill, grouse and woodcock, morel mushrooms/carmalized onions, sweet potatos with cinnamon and butter, acorn squash grilled wrapped in foil with butter and cinnamon, potato/leek with salmon soup, and I bring up the smoker and smoke a couple slabs of ribs, about 5 lbs. of steelhead and salmon, and a few pheasants. Hate to wish for time to pass, but my mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

bronc72 said:


> Learned just how fast the dog could go, when he lost his cool and started chasing birds to god knows where.
> I am sure he learned a few new cuss words.


Oh honey, been in that club way too many times.......


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Grouse stroganoff with morels and hand made pasta. One of my favorites. I have a grocery bag (when fresh) of dried morels in the cupboard waiting for the other half of the recipe. I bird today, more to come. No pictures.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am tickled pink. I shot my first bird of the season over my young dog Tawas. I was so excited that he dropped the bird on the way thinking he did something wrong. OOPS!! (note to self---next time less enthusiasm). He really worked a pat hard and sent it over the road for no shot but he was bound and determined there was a bird there to flush.

ZZ gave me a nice point but I missed the shot. I was so excited that I got to see her point that I was not paying as close attention to the location of the bird....tomorrow is another day. 

I can't tell you what a joy it is to be back in the woods with the dogs....young and full of piss and vinegar. Lots more training ahead of us but would not trade either dog for anything....gotta love those pointing labs....only wish I had remembered my camera just so I could have captured the look on ZZ's face as that bird was in front of her.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Bobby said:


> Grouse stroganoff with morels and hand made pasta. One of my favorites. I have a grocery bag (when fresh) of dried morels in the cupboard waiting for the other half of the recipe. I bird today, more to come. No pictures.


Are you up in the UP?


----------



## the jona (Jun 22, 2010)

Five seperate flushes, one covey of five pointed, dog did his job, I did not. Time well spent!


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

Raced home after work to take advantage of the beautiful weather. Got about 40 yards into the woods and it started pouring rain. I could stand it for about an hour. No Grouse, but tons of doodles for Lucy to play with.

D


----------



## the jona (Jun 22, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, doodles?


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

the jona said:


> Excuse my ignorance, doodles?


A.K.A- Timberdoodles, or Woodcock, puddle snipes, or more commonly "did you see that little sucker fly?!":lol::lol:


----------



## the jona (Jun 22, 2010)

Gotcha! Thanks gsp gal!


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Hunted each dog for and hour and 15 minutes, put up 5 grouse and 1 woodcock, two shots one kill. Glad I didn't get skunked. 

Oh yeah, one porkie too.
Dogs were ready for more but i ahd food plot work to get done before the rains.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Well finally back in for the evening after hunting from sunup to sundown across half the dang state.

All in all i encountered a great deal of woodcock and only a handfull of grouse. No young coveys of grouse. The grouse i did encounter were mature and very savy.

My success today was the great work my 3.5 year old Brittany displayed. He pointed everything he came across even after some great tracking work of runners. My 2.5 year old GSP worked a perfect range and though he was not as aware of woodies he was very aware of the grouse.

Back at it again tomorrow!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Down to one dog currently so we had to pace ourselves today.
Spread out 4 plus hours of ground time between 8am and 4pm.
Cool but humid to start with no wind, lots of fruit everywhere.
Good number of birds moved.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Good luck to all. I got called in to work 24 hours overtime on Wednesday, this will be the first season opener I have ever missed. I will be out Thursday morning for sure! Can't pass up that kind of cash though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I,m sorry but when You say You cant pass up that kind of cash people might think your taking the cash. And isnt comp time PAYED time off, at least it was when I worked for the government.. Why dont Ya just go ahead and brag about How the overtime scheme works down at the old firehall. Do Ya ever think that I might be trying to help You. You must not get it. I,ll crawl under My rock now.:lol:


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

spice64 said:


> Do Ya ever think that I might be trying to help You. You must not get it. I,ll crawl under My rock now.:lol:


I'm pretty sure he doesn't need your help....thanks, though.


Awesome reports guys, can't wait to get out myself.


----------



## Remy (Feb 13, 2008)

Hunted 4:30 -7:30 pm and found a new spot while going to a old one. Never hunted my old one put up 21 WC and 4 Grouse. The dog was on her game and was unbelievable. I on the other hand did not do so well, but it was a great night to be in the woods and I was not painting the small bathroom that my wife wants me to finish. :lol:


----------



## rocketmann (Nov 25, 2009)

went out yesterday evening. It was Emmet's first time on wild birds. He ran around full bore for about the first hour and a half. So needless to say he bumped two birds. The first was a woodie, and the second was a grouse. Both flew over my head, but no shots were taken. By the time we were done at the last spot he was smoked. 

His range was good most of the time. Only went out too far twice, and in time he will learn to slow down. So needless to say I was pretty happy with our first time out in the woods together. Never had to shock him, just used the whistle. I guess all that yard work is now paying off. 

Can't wait til his first point on a wild bird. I think I will be happier than he will.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

It is always a pleasure to get into the woods again for the first time. Our dogs our trained and competed year round, so the first hunt is full bore with good bird work. One thing is for sure...it is DRY out there!!!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Drifter, it ain't dry no more! What dogs did you have down yesterday? I hope ya took some pics, cause I wanna see them. See ya on Saturday. 

It sure sees like everyone is seeing A LOT of woodcock. Musta been a good breeding season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Drifter Saver said:


> It is always a pleasure to get into the woods again for the first time. Our dogs our trained and competed year round, so the first hunt is full bore with good bird work. One thing is for sure...it is DRY out there!!!


That does not look good, 4 of those look to be last years birds.
You must have an eye for trophy tailfans.  Good start.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Great day one for the memory scrap book. No dog injuries, good dog work, some birds moved. The pup made a very good retrieve of a wounded bird and was able to point and I was able to kill his first King of Game Birds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Rocketman- I know what you mean. I've got a 7 month old LM that I can't wait for his first _real_ point. He has sight pointed, and what I call flash pointed, but so far he's a loose cannon. It takes birds to make a bird dog, so I hope to let ol' Ruff be the professor as much as possible


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

midwestfisherman said:


> Are you up in the UP?


Nope
Back at work this AM.


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Drifter Saver said:


> It is always a pleasure to get into the woods again for the first time. Our dogs our trained and competed year round, so the first hunt is full bore with good bird work. One thing is for sure...it is DRY out there!!!


Great job on the Grouse. One things for sure today.... it's WET out there!!!


----------



## swalsh770 (Jun 13, 2010)

spice64 said:


> Not realy the place to brag about all the CASH your Getting for running the overtime scheme is it? buy the way I dont want to know about how often You dont work either. Pretty tacky letting the people who pay your checks know just how little You really do.


Spice
Next time I am out at 4am telling some distraut mother her child is dead and not coming back I will be sure to give you a call, better yet I will come pick you up so you can do it...I am sure you are nice and snug in your warm bed at night not having to wonder if you will survive the night and see your family again, and I am sure you haven't missed to many holidays with your family like I have for the past 21 years..:rant:

P.S. to everyone else hope you had luck yesterday, I went out but no luck, but it was great just being out there..


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

spice64 said:


> Not realy the place to brag about all the CASH your Getting for running the overtime scheme is it? buy the way I dont want to know about how often You dont work either. Pretty tacky letting the people who pay your checks know just how little You really do.


I only see one tacky dickhead here.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Excellent posts guys, so jealous. I might as well of been out there with you because I got about as much work done as I would of in the woods, couldn't keep my mind straight. 

Good luck to all and be safe, the weekend can't get here fast enough


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

excellent posts. I love it when you guys come through. Great pics. I won't get my chance for a while yet.


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

Had a slow start yesterday but it got better. My older Gordon came up lame after the first covert, so she sat out the rest of the day. My youngest Gordon pointed 10 out of 14 woodcock I flushed and she pointed 5 grouse, two of which I shot. (went 2 for 3) Flushed 13 total for the day. A little disappointing but better than nothing. Found a nice new cut and found and hunted another that needs another year or two along with my regulars. Didn't see any berries on the plants where berries should be. Very dry. Oaks had lots of corn though.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

spice64 said:


> I,m sorry but when You say You cant pass up that kind of cash people might think your taking the cash. And isnt comp time PAYED time off, at least it was when I worked for the government.. Why dont Ya just go ahead and brag about How the overtime scheme works down at the old firehall. Do Ya ever think that I might be trying to help You. You must not get it. I,ll crawl under My rock now.:lol:



I've worn the uniform(s)......I've worked Christmases, thanksgivings, holidays, anniversaries, I've run rescue, I've received over 20 lifesaving awards, I've been a K9 Handler, I've arrested friends, neighbors, delivered death notices and picked up severed heads, legs and arms..., I've almost had to shoot a 15 year old girl......I've delivered 6 children in the field and signed all but one of their birth certificates and I've successfully convicted a murderer.....but what I don't do is get into PPissing matches on MS...until now. 

You best crawl back under that rock that you came out of before the rest of this site realizes how big of a DDiicckkhead you are. You're totally out of line and believe me.....you may THINK you know what you're talking about, but you've got no idea bub.

As for the original poster....sorry for hijacking your thread. I'll be taking Otis out this weekend "somewhere in Michigan" for his inaugural outing with (can you guess......come on now.......) yep...a firefighter.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Had a decent day moved 7 grouse with 4 being pointed only able to attempt one shot. Should of practiced more, swung up over my head and straight away, clean miss. No doodles sighted it WAS pretty dry where I hunted.

Ryan you know all us firefighters are overpaid and lazy :evil:


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Was back at it today despite the cruddy weather. I had already taken the day off and promised the boys time in the field....so off we went between showers.

Flushed 4 grouse and if i recall 9 woodies. Grouse were on the ground near the pines, woodies all over the place.

Unfortunately......im still hungry, ahahah.

Dogs are cooperating fine, birds just aren't hungry for lead.

Back at it tomorrow morning maybe day 3 will be the charm.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I went out for 2.5 hours today despite the rain and wind. I put the lab down first, 1st flush came within 50 yards of the truck, I missed. He put up 3 WC soon after, then 2 more grouse, no shots. Dropped hot-rod Hawkeye, got 9 real nice wc points, and 1 unproductive. No grouse points. Dropped the pup next, he just ran into trees for 1/2 hour. First time he's actually been in the woods, not a field....lol. I'll report back after lunch tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Today same as yesterday just one fewer in the bag. Need to look farther north east maybe Wisconsin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

g&d said:


> Had a slow start yesterday but it got better. My older Gordon came up lame after the first covert, so she sat out the rest of the day. My youngest Gordon pointed 10 out of 14 woodcock I flushed and she pointed 5 grouse, two of which I shot. (went 2 for 3) Flushed 13 total for the day. A little disappointing but better than nothing. Found a nice new cut and found and hunted another that needs another year or two along with my regulars. Didn't see any berries on the plants where berries should be. Very dry. Oaks had lots of corn though.


Beautiful Gordon you have there!


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

I wussed out this morning when I heard the pouring rain & went to work. I cut out early this afternoon & hit a spot I found last December. 10 yards down the first trail Chloe locks up right in the trail. Woodcock. Another 10 yards she goes on point again, woodcock. We had 4 woodcock points within 40 yards of the truck. We ended up flushing 8 Grouse 6 pointed. 2 pairs of birds pointed, still no broods. 2bird bagged. And a scad load of woodcock I would guess 30-40 pointed at least. It was unbelivable!!!! The woodcock looked huge- they must be eating well.

Here a pic of the 2 mutts I hunted with. Oh yeah, Chloe is in the pic too.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

midwestfisherman said:


> Beautiful Gordon you have there!


That could be picture of the year alrady !!!!!! Awesome looking Gordon !


----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a fun night last night... out of work at 5:30 in the woods with my dog at 6 and by 7:30 we kicked up 5 grouse, however unsucessful. Oh well I love watching my pup work, even though he can frustrate the hell outa me at times.:lol:


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

g&d said:


> Had a slow start .......My youngest Gordon pointed 10 out of 14 woodcock I flushed and she pointed 5 grouse, two of which I shot. (went 2 for 3) Flushed 13 total for the day. A little disappointing ...


Nice looking Gordon. We have one.

Please explain the dissapointing part of the day. I'm not thinking anything other than a lame dog would be dissapointing from what you posted.


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

I normally wait 'till WC opens but with the hot weather on the way I went Mon. 3 hours, 3 WC, pointed, 1 grouse flushed wild (?) I almost stepped on it, pulled the trigger in my pants but not the gun. 4 grouse pointed, 2 shots fired. Dogs did good, I've done better. No birds.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

GameTracker said:


> I did find it, but it was a wise bird... he was first running than flushed way ahead.





Birdsonthebrain said:


> I was wondering if it was just me. Those drummers either go on high alert or their wise old bird that alwasys seem to elude me and the hound. About the time we give up and move on our way they start drumming with a hint of laughter....


I don't know if that's wise bird or unwise hunter. No offense, but I had the same thing happen to me all week long. 

I think it was unwise cover selection on my part. Several of the places I hunted were relatively open (older popples) with a heavy canopy of still-standing ferns. There were no clumps of bushes or low conifers to make the birds feel REALLY safe and hunker down, but they felt safer running under those ferns than they did flying. That was my impression anyway. 

I had one staunch point where the bird must have flushed 60 yards away.

In similar cover, the WC were really moving around too. It was fun where you could actually see them running out from under point and watching the dog start to search with her eyes!

KW


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Just got back to Minnesota from the UP. I could not believe how many hunters were in the woods. ATVs everywhere and trucks up and down the two trucks regularly. 

I took mostly young dogs. Job 1 for me during what I like to call the Fall tour is to evaluate the young dogs.

SRB


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Hunted Thursday early afternoon til it started to rain again, the lab put up 2 grouse and 1 WC. 1 shot at the grouse, total miss.

I hunted Friday for a few, dropped hot-rod Hawkeye down, had 9 WC points, no grouse. I took the year old pup out, little bastard never been in the woods, only fields, he was runnin' into trees, stumps, you name it. His range of 250 yards was a wee too much, so once we got into some WC, he slowed right down and had some nice points.

I had a trial on Sat and Sunday in Gladwin, so not much hunting was done.

I did however find a nice little new WC spot Saturday morning. I'd tell ya how many the lab and I flushed outta there, but no one would believe me.:lol:

Ended Monday with only two in the bag, 1 shot over my buddies dog by an old, grumpy ex-marine, and I shot the last one over the lab.

One thing I failed to mention, I ended up missing 6 grouse Monday morning, all easy shots...........


----------

